# front number plate



## 1JBK (Aug 17, 2013)

no fancy sticking mine back on the "normal" place , any body any pics ,suggestions, think there was a kit that use's front tow hook? 

want to be as legal as poss:chuckle:


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Subscribed for this. My number plate is stuck on using thick Halfrauds pads and isn't how I would like it.

I have seen the tow hook solution which is pretty neat, but whilst I think a square plate there looks fantastic on an R34 I am not so sure on an R35.

One I idea I had was a slightly smaller sticker / tape numberplate on the front in the usual place. I saw this on the Veyron and Lexus (supercar) at the litchfields charity dyno day and thought they looks great and would be in keeping with the R35.

Anyone else done stickers on the front? And as per for the OP, what other options are there?


----------



## Lukes R35 GT-R (Mar 1, 2015)

I have the toweye bracket


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Lukes R35 GT-R said:


> I have the toweye bracket


Yummy!

How does that front spoiler hold up at higher speeds?


----------



## Lukes R35 GT-R (Mar 1, 2015)

I've had no probs upto 160-170+ a couple of times.. I check it over from time to time


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

where did you get that from luke


----------



## Lukes R35 GT-R (Mar 1, 2015)

Was off a chap on here think its called RHO bracket from the us mate


----------



## 1JBK (Aug 17, 2013)

rho-plate for Nissan 

just ordered one now, ta


----------



## hsb (Aug 19, 2013)

Im looking for a small stick on for the centre, not sure if its legal or not as i have a 6 character plate.

Ebay has some but no clue if any good.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

JDM has a smaller flat plate behind the number plate. I use a undersized plate but as its a true JDM you are allowed to, so far I've not been stopped as it looks close to UKplate likewise only six numbers


----------



## hsb (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks Robbie, thats what I am looking for. I will wait until my wrap and then get some of these made.


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Lukes R35 GT-R said:


> I've had no probs upto 160-170+ a couple of times.. I check it over from time to time


Paintwork looks sublime, pinstripe works well with that colour too


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

its 330mm x 110mm

R


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

what is that Robbie? Just a secondary licence plate holder bolted to the front bumper?


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

yes JDM's have a plate holder and some holes in the bumper

you could just stick the holder to a UK version, but need to spray it. it has the curve on the back

R


----------



## Doldy (Jul 6, 2015)

Lukes R35 GT-R said:


> I have the toweye bracket


Really nice! Off topic but are those stock headlights? They look to have black inners? !


----------



## stixGTR (Sep 24, 2013)

Off topic, sorry
Where is the front splitter from? Looks awesome. Is it a knight racer one?


----------



## ISR36 (May 6, 2015)

I've gone for this style of front number plate..


----------



## billythefish (Jul 2, 2015)

Surely you're just asking for trouble there???


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

billythefish said:


> Surely you're just asking for trouble there???


he can't even say the plate blew off coz we all know a blue gtr is the slowest :chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

^ :chuckle:

You must get in trouble for that. What's the excuse, or expectation should you get pulled over?


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

ISR36 said:


> I've gone for this style of front number plate..


Wow R35 looks so much better without the front plate! That gives me ideas for summer pictures.. On a quiet day.


----------



## ISR36 (May 6, 2015)

billythefish said:


> Surely you're just asking for trouble there???





gtr mart said:


> ^ :chuckle:
> 
> You must get in trouble for that. What's the excuse, or expectation should you get pulled over?





Chronos said:


> Wow R35 looks so much better without the front plate! That gives me ideas for summer pictures.. On a quiet day.



I'm not trying to condone not having a front number plate on, just to be clear..

But you can't be given points for not having a front numberplate on, it's a fine of £60.

It was taken off whilst having a detail, and well.. it just looked too good to put back on.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

just noticed this one, on the trader.. is that legal???


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Chronos said:


> just noticed this one, on the trader.. is that legal???


not legal it needs to be upright


----------



## stixGTR (Sep 24, 2013)

evogeof said:


> not legal it needs to be upright


Correct.... my mate has just been done for not having a front plate. He got read the rule book and can now quote it word for word


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

what was his punishment? Just a fine or anything more serious?


----------



## stixGTR (Sep 24, 2013)

Just a fine of 100 quid, they mentioned the illegal spacing on the rear plate too


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Just put your number plate in the correct position, correctly spaced, and so on.

That way you won't get stopped by plod, you won't get a fine and you won't get any hassle.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

says you with an unsilenced Russ fellows exhaust :chuckle:


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

gtr mart said:


> says you with an unsilenced Russ fellows exhaust :chuckle:


I don't know what you mean !!


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Lukes R35 GT-R said:


> I have the toweye bracket


I quite like the look of that!



Chronos said:


> just noticed this one, on the trader.. is that legal???


Now this looks sweet & would like to fit, where did you get it from & does it fit on the top of the OE lower bumper in standard number plate size?

But my OE front plate is secured with 2 screws, which I have removed to fit show plates. So would need to fill the holes & paint if I did!!


----------



## swoody123 (Apr 19, 2014)

Vehicle registration numbers must be correctly displayed on number plates as set out in the Road Vehicles (Display of Registration Marks) Regulations (as appropriate). These regulations govern how vehicle registration number plates are designed, manufactured and displayed.
It is an offence to alter, rearrange or misrepresent the numbers and letters on a number plate to form names
or words, or in a way that makes it difficult to read the registration number. For example, you should not use fixing bolts to change any of the letters or numbers. Anyone
with a number plate that does not display the registration number correctly could be fined up to £1000. In some cases, the registration number may be permanently withdrawn.
If you have misrepresented a vehicle registration number that you have been given or bought the right to under the Sale of Registration Marks Regulations, and the vehicle registration number is permanently withdrawn, you would not get back any money that you have paid for the registration number, or any other costs you have to pay.
You cannot use a registration number to make your vehicle appear younger than it actually is.


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

As long as the index is displayed in correct format, size and is on appropriate reflective backing in the correct colour, for the front or rear I doubt you'll get stopped!


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Iggy GT-R said:


> I quite like the look of that!
> Now this looks sweet & would like to fit, where did you get it from & does it fit on the top of the OE lower bumper in standard number plate size?
> But my OE front plate is secured with 2 screws, which I have removed to fit show plates. So would need to fill the holes & paint if I did!!


not mine, just spotted it on a car on autotrader for sale


----------



## BCNR33GT-R (Apr 6, 2011)

Lukes R35 GT-R said:


> I have the toweye bracket


Look nice on your car Lukes! :bowdown1:


----------



## BCNR33GT-R (Apr 6, 2011)

Have this Bracket for the front License plate too for CBA models only. Sold mine to Lukes to get this fitted but this only fits CBA nor DBA so i must sell this too, Any intrested in it? Brand new in OEM gray from Nissan Japan.

More pictures on demand. 

[URL=http://forumbilder.se/F8JUK/bracket-cba-licenplate-holder][/URL]


----------



## billythefish (Jul 2, 2015)

BCNR33GT-R said:


> Have this Bracket for the front License plate too for CBA models only. Sold mine to Lukes to get this fitted but this only fits CBA nor DBA so i must sell this too, Any intrested in it? Brand new in OEM gray from Nissan Japan.
> 
> More pictures on demand.
> 
> [URL=http://forumbilder.se/F8JUK/bracket-cba-licenplate-holder][/URL]


How much?


----------

